# Where did all my posts go?



## privatebydesign (Dec 3, 2013)

Not that I care about the posts, just wondered where they went. I was over 1,100 posts and a 1Dx yesterday, today I am at 800 posts and a 1D MkIV.

Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## sunnyVan (Dec 3, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Not that I care about the posts, just wondered where they went. I was over 1,100 posts and a 1Dx yesterday, today I am at 800 posts and a 1D MkIV.
> 
> Anybody got any ideas?



Maybe you get a 25% discount for cyber Monday. Sorry. Bad joke. Hope you get it fixed.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 10, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Not that I care about the posts, just wondered where they went. I was over 1,100 posts and a 1Dx yesterday, today I am at 800 posts and a 1D MkIV.



I don't know if I as a 1Dx shouldn't even talk to you as a mere 1d4 :-> but did you get any feedback on this? It would be interesting what not to do, I really have no idea since I generally find your post very nice and helpful, well, if you're not discussing with one specific other member shooting who only shoots with primes


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks Marsu42,

No, no feedback, it wasn't because I have been naughty I am sure, I have lost posts because of that before but not 200, and I get notice when it happens.

As for our 135 f1.8 IS friend, he really does seem to have a bug up his butt about me at the moment, I often just let it pass but didn't this time, sorry if the bickering is too negative.

Thanks for your feedback, I suspect my posts just evapourated due to a line of code, nothing more sinister.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 20, 2013)

I think the forum software has a bug, I lost another 50 posts last night. Seems I will never be a 1Dx owner


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 20, 2013)

I wonder… A multipage thread was locked yesterday. Perhaps, posts in a locked thread "don't count "anymore, after the thread is locked? I haven't noticed this happening to me, but then again… 50 or even 200 posts is just a blip for me.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 20, 2013)

Judging from my email notifications folder I have posted around 2,000 times, now I have deleted some myself and have, justifiably, had some of my more antagonistic posts deleted by, I assumed, the mods/editors. I am not a numbers counter and really don't care about the posts as they often date so fast anyway, but if it is because of a bug I'd want the mods to know about it. I only noticed it because one day I was a 1DX and the next a 1D MkIV, that same day another member PM'd me to ask where my posts were!

I know I have been on a "naughty watch" on occasions so I thought I might be an accidental casualty of a normal spam and rouge (Mikael) culling process, but I claim no knowledge of SMF forum coding.

Even working through big editing jobs I don't have the ability to multitask like you seem to Neuro so will never attain your posting levels. ;D

P.S. Which thread was locked? Was I in it I wonder.......


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 20, 2013)

The 'CPS is for pros' thread was locked, don't know if you were in it.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Dec 20, 2013)

Something very strange is going on with this site this morning (11:08 am PST)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 21, 2013)

There have been a couple of locked topics lately, but nothing with 50 posts by one individual..

Look at your posts and see if there is a gap by date in recent ones.


----------



## slclick (Dec 21, 2013)

Wordpress sure has some stinky farts


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 21, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> The 'CPS is for pros' thread was locked, don't know if you were in it.



Yes I had one post in that thread.

An admin emailed me and said those posts in locked threads should still be counted. His access showed I had two comments deleted by mods in the last two months but he was at a loss as to where any others went. He did say there had been a small glitch with the site a few days ago, and as lilmsmaggie says it was weird earlier today, but no insight into where the posts went.

Not a biggie, ad as slclick pointed out, Wordpress does have a bit of a reputation it worked hard to earn.


----------

